# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Διαταραχές Αποπροσωποποίησης & Αποπραγματοποίησης >  Αποπροσωποποίηση η κάτι άλλο?

## Potnia

Είμαι χωρίς να είμαι, και υπάρχω χωρίς να υπάρχω. Τα χέρια μου δεν είναι δικά μου και το σώμα μου επίσης. Δεν είμαι εγώ. Δεν βιωνω τη στιγμή και δεν περνάει κανένα εξωτερικό ερέθισμα. Ο χρόνος έχει σταματήσει. Δεν μπορώ να πάρω καμιά απόφαση και είναι σαν να ζω σε όνειρο. Είτε κοιμάμαι είτε ξυπνάω το ίδιο. Όλα αυτά γιατί κάποιος με πίεσε να δεχτώ κάτι. Σας έχει συμβεί κι εσάς? Τα βιωνετε κι εσεις αυτά. Είναι αποπροσωποποίηση? Πάω να κοιτάξω τον εαυτό μου στον καθρέπτη και δεν μπορώ, δεν υπάρχω νιώθω ενοχή. Κανείς με τα ίδια συμπτώματα?

----------


## awareness

> Είμαι χωρίς να είμαι, και υπάρχω χωρίς να υπάρχω. Τα χέρια μου δεν είναι δικά μου και το σώμα μου επίσης. Δεν είμαι εγώ. Δεν βιωνω τη στιγμή και δεν περνάει κανένα εξωτερικό ερέθισμα. Ο χρόνος έχει σταματήσει. Δεν μπορώ να πάρω καμιά απόφαση και είναι σαν να ζω σε όνειρο. Είτε κοιμάμαι είτε ξυπνάω το ίδιο. Όλα αυτά γιατί κάποιος με πίεσε να δεχτώ κάτι. Σας έχει συμβεί κι εσάς? Τα βιωνετε κι εσεις αυτά. Είναι αποπροσωποποίηση? Πάω να κοιτάξω τον εαυτό μου στον καθρέπτη και δεν μπορώ, δεν υπάρχω νιώθω ενοχή. Κανείς με τα ίδια συμπτώματα?


Εγω. Νιώθω ότι δεν είμαι εγώ. Είναι βασανοστικο. Παίρνεις κάποια αγωγή?

----------


## Potnia

Όχι δεν παίρνω αγωγή. Απλά ήθελα να δω αν βιώνει και κάποιος άλλος αυτό που νιώθω εγώ. Εσύ τι βιώνεις? Πιο παλιά ήσουν έτσι? Ξέρεις ποιος σου το προκάλεσε αυτό? Ήσουν πάντα έτσι? Γιατί εγώ δεν ήμουν. Τι άλλο νιώθεις?

----------


## Potnia

Βασικά αυτό εγώ το περνάω τα τελευταία χρόνια. Δεν το περνούσα πριν. Αλήθεια το περνάς κι εσύ. Αχ πες μου τι άλλο σύμπτωμα έχεις. Εσένα σε πιστεύουν? Εμένα δεν με πιστεύει κάνεις. Όχι απλά βασανιστικό είναι φρικτό δεν ζεις.

----------


## awareness

> Βασικά αυτό εγώ το περνάω τα τελευταία χρόνια. Δεν το περνούσα πριν. Αλήθεια το περνάς κι εσύ. Αχ πες μου τι άλλο σύμπτωμα έχεις. Εσένα σε πιστεύουν? Εμένα δεν με πιστεύει κάνεις. Όχι απλά βασανιστικό είναι φρικτό δεν ζεις.


Εγώ έχω ψυχαναγκαστική διαταραχή σε συνδιασμο με αυτό. Με αγωγή φευγει

----------


## giorgos panou

> Είμαι χωρίς να είμαι, και υπάρχω χωρίς να υπάρχω. Τα χέρια μου δεν είναι δικά μου και το σώμα μου επίσης. Δεν είμαι εγώ. Δεν βιωνω τη στιγμή και δεν περνάει κανένα εξωτερικό ερέθισμα. Ο χρόνος έχει σταματήσει. Δεν μπορώ να πάρω καμιά απόφαση και είναι σαν να ζω σε όνειρο. Είτε κοιμάμαι είτε ξυπνάω το ίδιο. Όλα αυτά γιατί κάποιος με πίεσε να δεχτώ κάτι. Σας έχει συμβεί κι εσάς? Τα βιωνετε κι εσεις αυτά. Είναι αποπροσωποποίηση? Πάω να κοιτάξω τον εαυτό μου στον καθρέπτη και δεν μπορώ, δεν υπάρχω νιώθω ενοχή. Κανείς με τα ίδια συμπτώματα?


 απο ποια ηλικιατο εχεις αυτο? επισης σε γιατρο θα πηγες φανταζομαι ετσι? τι σου ειπε? πως λεγετε η παθηση αυτη?

----------


## Potnia

Σας έχει τύχει να σας προκαλέσει κάποιος άλλος την απρόσωπο ποίηση? Σας έχει τύχει να σας τη δημιουργήσει κάποιος άλλος να μην την είχατε? Σας έχει τύχει να σας τη δημιουργήσει η ίδια η ψυχοθεραπευτρια? Κι αν ναι τι κάνατε?

----------


## Potnia

> απο ποια ηλικιατο εχεις αυτο? επισης σε γιατρο θα πηγες φανταζομαι ετσι? τι σου ειπε? πως λεγετε η παθηση αυτη?


Από ποια ηλικία το έχω? Ποιος εγώ?

----------


## Potnia

Κάνεις άλλος ρε παιδιά?

----------


## Eirini.

Ζητησε βοηθεια απο καποιον ψυχιατρο σε συνδυασμο με ψυχαναλυση.. Θα σε ακουσει, θα σε πιστεψει και θα σε βοηθησει να βρεις την ακρη και την καταλληλη θεραπεια για σενα.. Υπαρχουν λυσεις.

----------

